# Regular Unit Linked, Execution Only investment funds best buys thread?



## Joe Nonety (20 Feb 2008)

Can we get a thread for regular saving investment funds?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2008)

*Re: Lump Sum Investment Funds (Unit Linked, Execution Only)*



Joe Nonety said:


> Can we get a thread for regular saving investment funds?


Why don't you collate an initial list and contribute it to the community?


----------



## Joe Nonety (20 Feb 2008)

Minimum €51 a month.
Choose from 12 different investment funds listed 
Annual Management Fee 1% to 1.5% depending on fund (reduced by 0.5% after 15 years). 
No entry or exit charges. 100% allocation. First two fund switches per year are free (€25 thereafter). 
Online access to portfolio.

[broken link removed]
Minimum €100 a month.
Choose from 38 different investment funds by 5 different providers listed [broken link removed] along with their individual fees.
Annual management fee: 0.7% to 2.0% depending on fund provider.
Entry fee: 0.75%
Exit fee: 0.75%
Online access. Make additional lump sums payments at any time. 
"Change your fund selection or investment amount at any time".

[broken link removed] using [broken link removed]
Minimum €250 a month. Can be topped up with lump sums, minimum €650.
Choose from 26 different investment funds by 4 different investment managers: Irish Life, PI Investment Management, Bloxham and Fidelity.
Using LABrokers.ie means there is nil commission thus eliminating allocation charges.
Policy Fee: €4.39 per month (increases annually with inflation)
Annual management fee: between 1% and 2.2% depending on the fund.
LABrokers.ie fee: €40
Free fund changes.
LABrokers.ie can also be used for investing with Canada Life, Caledonian Life, Eagle Star, Friends First, Hibernian Life & Pensions, New Ireland and Standard Life.


----------



## Maximus12 (27 Feb 2008)

If we invest into the Rabodirect funds, can they be classified as pension funds? I mean, can we claim for pension contribution relief from the revenue?


----------



## jtwoods (10 Mar 2008)

I have been looking at investing in the Regular Investor Quinn-Life Freeway Policy. It seems like a pretty straightforward product with good access.
I'm thinking of splitting the investment between the Euro-Bond Freeway and the Euro Freeway funds.  I'm new to this lark so any advice would be heplful.

Finally, has anyone set up one of these and how is it working for them.

JTW


----------

